# Thinking big, how to hack a large scale model



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

Back in my days of HO modelling it was easy to take a plastic kit or model, slice it up into the bits you needed with a razor saw and miter box, and clean it all up with a true sander, and make up the model you wanted. 

But what is the best way to get good precision cuts on large scale models? I have a few I need to take from a molded box to flat bits, and some to move and re-position some windows within walls...

THANKS!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

For large scale models I recommend a Milwaukee Sawzall.  

Seriously, I've heard of people running models through a bandsaw. For instance, to splice a passenger coach to make longer, or wider. 

I don't have anything like that myself, so I don't know yet what I'll do when I come to something that can't be done with a razor saw.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, Razorsaw...good eye, carefull alignment, slow cutting and patience, lots and lots of patience. and always double checking alignment. 

One good way is to use masking tape along the cut line so you can make a clean cut. That and a tube of Squadron putty handy after you reglue it all back together.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A dremel with a saw disc (real saw, not an abrasive cut off disc, they melt as much as cut) and milling cutters for funny shapes. BTW yes, from what I can tell, Bondo spot putty from the auto store is at least as good as Squadron, and a LOT cheaper.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I think U'll find a bandsaw very handy in LS, and don't throw away Ur razorsaw either, they come in 
very handy in LS model-making as well...
Paul R...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 03/01/2009 7:17 PM
All: Back in my days of HO modelling it was easy to take a plastic kit or model, slice it up into the bits you needed with a razor saw and miter box, and clean it all up with a true sander, and make up the model you wanted. 

But what is the best way to get good precision cuts on large scale models? I have a few I need to take from a molded box to flat bits, and some to move and re-position some windows within walls...

THANKS!




If you search back a ways, you'll find an excellent article by our maven, Marty Cozad, on making a E8-B unit by chopping and scratch-building. The thread had some great pics showing just how he used a razor saw and a great amount of chutzpah to hack a perfectly good and expensive loco to bits, and put it back together in another form.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Razor saw every time, nice very thin straight cuts, sometimes use a coping saw with a fine blade also. 
Bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's amazing what you can do with your familiar tools. I use my Zona saw a lot.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a razor saw a lot on plastic, but I had some success making long straight cuts on a modellers table saw (Micromark) using a fine tooth blade and a motor speed control to slow the blade. In all cases you want to avoid melting the plastic - I never had any success with a Dremel rotary for that reason. 
A tall fence and a steady hand are prerequisites...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found that my small scale technique of a metal straight edge and a #11 blade works for plastic 1mm thick. It is also fine for starting a line in 2mm styrene, but seems to take forever to cut.

For curves, consider a Jeweler's saw. They work fine with styrene, wood, and brass. I think mine ran $13 at my LHS.

I have only dabbled in large scale, but I've started building a South Park mogul and so have been learning about large scale techniques both from reading about the fine work here and adapting my O scale methods.


----------

